# Question on the painting side



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

10 X 12 room remove all old trim.Removed all but ceiling because of blown in insulation customer request.Just put board over old but i don't like to do that. Put in insulation all in even interior wall another request by customer Hung it all, finished, textured double crow feet. Primed and painted. How much would u of honestly charged? After i get some feedback i'll fill ya in!!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

columbia89 said:


> 10 X 12 room remove all old trim.Removed all but ceiling because of blown in insulation customer request.Just put board over old but i don't like to do that. Put in insulation all in even interior wall another request by customer Hung it all, finished, textured double crow feet. Primed and painted. How much would u of honestly charged? After i get some feedback i'll fill ya in!!


It is kinda late to be asking that question, after all if you are up & up the payment amount should have been signed in a contract even though it was a small job. Charging after the fact can somewhat show the intention of ripping off a client. Also too why haggle for money after the work is done if it was in black and white both know what to expect and no surprises when they get their invoice. No self respecting and honest contractor operates in this manner.


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> It is kinda late to be asking that question, after all if you are up & up the payment amount should have been signed in a contract even though it was a small job. Charging after the fact can somewhat show the intention of ripping off a client. Also too why haggle for money after the work is done if it was in black and white both know what to expect and no surprises when they get their invoice. No self respecting and honest contractor operates in this manner.


Well u really jumped the gun on my topic. For one the price was already set in contract.Just doing a job with a friend. I would never operate in this manner. I'm as honest as they get also quality and customer satisfaction of the job those are my biggest.I'm no hack!!I'm just asking because usually i don't paint and install insulation.My friend bid the job and i seen no paperwork or the check.600.00 is what he charged atleast that's what he said.All i seen was the cash 300.00 each I wasn't gonna do the job because i like to be there when the bid is offered that way like u said everyone knows what's up and there is no questioning of the job like i'm doing now!.


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

There's another room bigger which i'm gonna pass up because i just don't do work like that.I want to see the paperwork before accepting the job and the check after the work. 50/50 is how it's suppose to be.Just was looking for some feedback silverstilt!


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Your question said it was about painting, but your post seems like there was alot more done besides just painting? We're you just looking for info on the paint and if so did you mess with the trim?


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

No my friend wanted to put the new trim up when the customer picked it all up. He backed out of it when i said no i didn't want no part of the new trim especially for only 25.00 more for the job each. So someone else doing the trim.So how much would u guys have charged for this job?


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

So you are looking for a price for hanging, taping, texturing and prime?


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

columbia89 said:


> 10 X 12 room remove all old trim.Removed all but ceiling because of blown in insulation customer request.Just put board over old but i don't like to do that. Put in insulation all in even interior wall another request by customer Hung it all, finished, textured double crow feet. Primed and painted. How much would u of honestly charged? After i get some feedback i'll fill ya in!!



So, I'm guessing you did the whole room. Hung new rock on the walls and went over the rock on the ceiling with new. 

Did you supply the materials? If so, you took a licking. For just labor, a ball park figure for me (paying myself and crew) would be around $1000 to $1200 supplying only the screws, mud and tape. They would supply rock, insulation, paint. Doesn't include moving furniture if any OR any trim work. Dump fees might kick it up a bit as well.


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> So you are looking for a price for hanging, taping, texturing and prime?


taking the old down, install insulation, hanging, taping, texturing and prime and painted.


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

eastex1963 said:


> So, I'm guessing you did the whole room. Hung new rock on the walls and went over the rock on the ceiling with new.
> 
> Did you supply the materials? If so, you took a licking. For just labor, a ball park figure for me (paying myself and crew) would be around $1000 to $1200 supplying only the screws, mud and tape. They would supply rock, insulation, paint. Doesn't include moving furniture if any OR any trim work. Dump fees might kick it up a bit as well.


 
alright now were talking.No, customer supplied all material.We had to take the old material away in friends truck.That's right around exactly what i was thinking eastex1963.It was really weird how my buddy handled this. We have been friends since 2nd grade kinda bums me out.The other room is larger with the exact same deal as the smaller room.He said the job is for 800.00 but i'm figuring it out to be $1200 to $1400.Thanks eastex1963!! I'm passing on the other room because of the way it's being handled by my friend.It amazes me how people closes to you are the ones that screw you 1st!!


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Suck to lose a friend of that length of time over a drywall job. Have you talked to the guy? Asked him point blank WTF? I usually slide folks who hook me up with jobs a "bird dog" fee...maybe cuts them from wanting to make up their own. Just had a guy I've known for 6 six years...slide him work every winter keeping him and his family afloat...invoice me on a piece work job $30.00 an hour and billed his helper out at $20.00 when I know he only pays the guy $10.00. This guy is no mechanic and walked off the job to go to some greener grass. He won't return phone calls...guys a little crazy too when he's not on his lithium! Don't really care if he wants to burn a working relationship like that but then again I haven't known that guy since elementary school.


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not gonna let a little money ruin our friendship.I'm gonna be much more careful before i do anything!:thumbup:Thanks for the feedback i have the feeling i'm gonna love it here!!!


----------



## vandy (Apr 28, 2010)

OK,

What I figure from the outside looking in assuming competent help:

2 man/days for demo, disposal, insulation, hang new rock
1 man/ day for finishing drywall
1 man/ day for sand, touchup, prime, paint

Bid super duper tight, 4 man days, but more realistically 5 man days. Hopefully the customer bought materials...lets assume.

5 days labor for $600 = $120 per man/day

Should look more like $1200-$1500 labor cost + material.


----------

